# Full Cheek Snaffle Dilema: Neue Schule or Sprenger?



## Bugly (24 September 2008)

I need some advice as I have finally found a bit that suits my mare well (after lots of trials), a full cheek snaffle.  I'm using an old Stubben one I had lying around with a normal snaffle link but I need to replace it as the mouth is too thick.

My mare always used to put her tongue over the bit (has stopped doing this as much with this bit) and when you turn for home she starts to chew and toss the bit about in her mouth.  Schooling wise I need to encourage her to soften so I was thinking of getting a Sprenger 18mm KK-Conrad-Ultra Full Cheek Stless Steel Ring as the Aurigan metal sounds like it would encourage her to mouth and she might relax more with the link, or, do I go for a Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenge Full Cheek?

Does anyone have experience of either and could suggest which bit would be better for an anxious horse.

other options I have been looking at are the Happy Mouth Full Cheek with Roller or the Eldonian by Jeffries Revolver Full Cheek with Lozenge 


Before I order one on trial from Shop 4 Bits I thought I'd see if you guys had any thoughts......


I did try to link with the pics and info off shop4bits but I must be dumb, I couldn't not get it to work; see below....





Jeffries 
Happy Mouth Neue Schule Sprenger


----------



## flyingfeet (24 September 2008)

Ok - does she stick her tongue out? The conrad shape is superb for that, but not all horses like it. 

Otherwise there are cost effective alternatives such as the 18mm Full cheek Lozenge Snaffle.


----------



## tabithakat64 (24 September 2008)

I am currently using a Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenge Full Cheek in my cob's mouth but am going to try the Sprenger bit with a thinner mouthpiece as my horse has a fleshy tongue.


----------



## Bugly (24 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ok - does she stick her tongue out? The conrad shape is superb for that, but not all horses like it. 

Otherwise there are cost effective alternatives: 
18mm Full cheek Lozenge Snaffle 

[/ QUOTE ]

No she doesn't stick it out, she chews and tosses the bit about.


----------



## KatB (24 September 2008)

Personally hate bits any bigger than about 16mm 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Neue scule are always very good value and fab bits


----------



## Gamebird (24 September 2008)

I think I have the bit that CotswoldSJ recommended (it looks about the same price, anyway). I have used it on several horses and am very happy with it. It looks like one of the expensive ones too!


----------



## ceva (24 September 2008)

Hiya, I use a sprenger kk long cheek with lozenge bit and have done for over 6 years and its great, my horse used to snatch a lot and didnt relax in her mouth at all and all that has gone, the steering is much better with the cheeks too. its expensive but well worth it.
I even bought a gag with the same mouth piece for hunting and its brilliant, just gives me a bit extra brakes. its the two ring gag but the same lozenge, again expensive but worth it.
I did try a neu schule hanging snaffle but didnt get same results.


----------



## Diggerdog (24 September 2008)

No advice on the choice of bit, but would suggest that you search posts about shop4bits before you place an order!


----------



## Bugly (25 September 2008)

Thank you: I have used Shop4Bits successfully in the past: what a shame if they have lost the plot.


----------



## Theresa_F (25 September 2008)

We use the full cheek neue schule on Farra, our young clydesdale - bit she came with.  Does the job, she goes very nicely in it.  

I personally now only use copper or sweet iron mouth pieces rather than stainless steel and avoid jointed bits.  I find all the horses I have used these on have gone far better than with stainless jointed mouth bits.

If you want a 5" copper peanut mouthed full cheek snaffle, I have one going spare, Chancer has outgrown it and now wears 5.5 and Farra being a big girl needs 6" bits.  PM me if you could use it.


----------



## suzysparkle (25 September 2008)

Well, neue schule are copies of Sprenger and the quality isn't as good, but they are cheaper. For an anxious Horse that chews a lot....a brilliant one is the Sprenger WH ultra. My last gelding was very stressy and used to chomp constantly. I tried him in a Neue Schule demin anky (similar to the Sprenger conrad) which helped, then tried a WH ultra and....bingo! He loved it and stopped chomping!!  Suggest you have a look here. The Sprenger prices are the cheapest you'll find anywhere and the lady who has the shop has given me great advice in the past. Very detailed descriptions of the bits as well. 
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/HORSE-HEAVEN


----------

